# Slitting Saw Arbor/Holder



## Wxm88 (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is my simple version of the slitting saw arbor. It made of 7/8” aluminum round stock. It can accommodate the 5/8” bore blades up to 1/4” thick.


----------



## David S (Mar 11, 2018)

Got to take your word for it...since I can't see anything.  

David


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 11, 2018)

Lol, was trying to upload the pictures and you beat me to it. They are there now.


----------



## kvt (Mar 11, 2018)

looks good,   But looks like that blade might be missing a couple of teeth.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2018)

Aluminum would be my last choice of material for an arbor, steel and even alloy steel is more to be desired.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 11, 2018)

looks good--you could mill or file a couple flats on it to use a wrench to hold it while snugging your screw tight--it looks like your blade is on backwards for the teeth to cut, but my eyes may not be the best--Dave


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 11, 2018)

Dave Smith said:


> looks good--you could mill or file a couple flats on it to use a wrench to hold it while snugging your screw tight--it looks like your blade is on backwards for the teeth to cut, but my eyes may not be the best--Dave



Yes, you were correct. It was a broken blade and I was just testing on tightening it...


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 11, 2018)

kvt said:


> looks good,   But looks like that blade might be missing a couple of teeth.


Correct, it was a broken blade just for testing..


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 11, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Aluminum would be my last choice of material for an arbor, steel and even alloy steel is more to be desired.



Yeah, I need to cut a split slot, and aluminum was the only material in hand. Anyway, it did serve the purpose, will see how it goes. The worst case is to make another when I have tool steel in hand.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

I take it you are referring to a slitting saw and not a split saw ? Gotta go with steel and a good grade at that . Nice job though and it worked which is the main thing .


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2018)

Dave Smith said:


> looks good--you could mill or file a couple flats on it to use a wrench to hold it while snugging your screw tight--it looks like your blade is on backwards for the teeth to cut, but my eyes may not be the best--Dave


Yes, it is backwards, cutting forces would unscrew it in use.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I take it you are referring to a slitting saw and not a split saw ? Gotta go with steel and a good grade at that . Nice job though and it worked which is the main thing .


Actually, that saw is a screw slotter, not a slitting saw which would have way fewer teeth and consequently more chip space; screw slotters are made for shallow cuts as in straight slotted screw heads.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2018)

kvt said:


> looks good,   But looks like that blade might be missing a couple of teeth.


A few missing teeth is no big deal, its when the saw breaks in half that there is a problem!


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

benmychree said:


> A few missing teeth is no big deal, its when the saw breaks in half that there is a problem!



And THEN it would be a split saw !


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2018)

Pun intended!  Once I saw a whole gang of slitting saws, like 6 or so do that; the guy was slitting physical test coupons (for Charpy impact test pieces) on a piece of junk Cincinnati #5 mill from the WW-1 era, something jammed up and it took out all the 1/8 X 6 slitters; the bosses were not pleased, to say the least.


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 11, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I take it you are referring to a slitting saw and not a split saw ? Gotta go with steel and a good grade at that . Nice job though and it worked which is the main thing .



You are right. It is fixed. Thanks.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 11, 2018)

kvt said:


> looks good,   But looks like that blade might be missing a couple of teeth.


In wood working we call that a skip tooth blade ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice Work Wxm88!
sweet use of what you have around the shop


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice tool but what you don't want in a slitting saw arbor is too much run out, which will affect the cutting action.
Let us know how it works out. I've never seen an aluminum arbor.


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 12, 2018)

EmilioG said:


> Nice tool but what you don't want in a slitting saw arbor is too much run out, which will affect the cutting action.
> Let us know how it works out. I've never seen an aluminum arbor.



I don't really have much application of slitting, and I am hoping to get away with aluminum for my occasionally use. Plus, I left enough material so that I can reshape it necessary.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw a very good way of assuring zero runout on a slitting saw on a mill.  I believe it was posted by WreckWreck.

Mount the arbor in the mill.  Mount a turning/facing lathe tool in the mill vise.  Do a cleanup cut on the arbor deep enough to have a new support for the slitting saw.  Face the end to length.  Install the saw and go to work.


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 12, 2018)

Interesting idea Bob but won’t that arbor now be specific to that mill?  I wouldn’t do this to a nice commercial arbor, maybe a shop made?
Not poo pooing the technique. Just asking.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 13, 2018)

EmilioG said:


> Interesting idea Bob but won’t that arbor now be specific to that mill?  I wouldn’t do this to a nice commercial arbor, maybe a shop made?
> Not poo pooing the technique. Just asking.


The tool gets cut each time it is installed.  Only a few thousandths are necessary to clean it up each time.  That approach takes spindle runout and arbor runout completely out of the equation (within reason.)


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah, It might come to that (cutting before every use) if necessary. I really don’t use the splitting that much, and would not think twice if I have to re-shape the tool for the round out.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 14, 2018)

O


kvt said:


> looks good,   But looks like that blade might be missing a couple of teeth.


O toothless one


----------

